

Radiohead's "Nude" remixed... using old computer hardware - joshuaxls
http://www.vimeo.com/1109226

======
joshuaxls
Skip to 1:17. The intro is a bit indulgent.

------
ivankirigin
I loved this. Tip it here: <http://tipjoy.com/joy/20684/>

------
abstractbill
Very nice. Using hard disks as speakers is a great hack!

